# Linksys USB200M ver 2.1 should be shown as not compatible



## snahofivan (Dec 30, 2006)

I reviewed the Tivo site before buying a wired adapter to replace my old wireless adapter on my Tivo Series 2 running software version 8.1. It showed that versions 1 and 2 of Linksys USB200m adapters were compatible with my machine and my software version. Apparently, thought, Linksys now has a version 2.1, and there isn't a driver out there yet to support it. So, I would encourage Tivo to show this adapter as not compatible,a nd work to get the drivers onto our machines.


----------

